# 5 HP 2 cycle engine



## wyattandtrinity (Nov 25, 2004)

A while back, I bought a 5HP Tecumseh 2 cycle engine with a horizontal shaft. I want to buy another one just like it, but I can't find one anywhere. I bought the first one from Small Engine Warehouse http://www.smallenginewarehouse.com/
They don't stock them anymore. I was wondering if anybody had any ideas.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

would it have anything to do with the epa ruling that 2 straokes are polution nightmares and no more 2 stroke lawnboys and stuff now?
maybe it applys to tecumseh 2 strokes too


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah the epa regulates them now all 2-strokes have to be better peforming pollution wise but if you have an old one then who cares. i would try searching ebay or the web.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I believe that Craftsmen (and others such models) snow throwers used the 5hp Tecumseh engine. The new models now use 4-cycle engines.


----------



## Jeff194307 (Dec 28, 2004)

Toro also uses the tecumseh 5hp. I would bet that all 2 cycles will eventually be replaced by the new lightweight 4 cycles now being made.


----------



## cactus (Dec 29, 2004)

I like the new honda 4 strokes, I want to fit one of those on my scooter frame. I used to own a lawnboy, that thing was awesome, I cant believe they arent going to be around anymore.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

why not a full size racing motor :lol: i'd do it for kicks. but briggs for me though. hondas, the commercials are good.


----------



## cactus (Dec 29, 2004)

blah take a look at my other post please its really throwing me off


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

the honda mini 4 strokes are pretty good, i got one today, runs great
put it on a brush cutter


----------

